# A very strange problem about gVim (maybe FreeBSD related)



## fender0107401 (May 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I run FreeBSD 8.2 and vim 7.3.121 that is compiled from the ports tree.
The problem is I found a very strange gVim window title (for the dimension limitation of the attachment I can't upload the screen-shot).


Problem description:
If I open a file (say /etc/make.con) with vim in gnome-terminal, the window title is: *make.conf = (/etc) -VIM*.
However, if I open this file with gVim, the window title is: *make.conf = (/etc) - GVIM (as superuser)*

The Vim window title is OK, whereas the gVim window title is strange.
I mean *(as superuser)* is strange.

What I have done:

I sent this problem to "bugs@vim.org" and I got a reply from Bram Moolenaar. The reply is as follows:


> No idea where that comes from.  Defenitely not from Vim itself.
> Check who compiled and installed Vim.
> 
> - Bram



My opinion:

I doubt whether it is a bug from the ports tree?

In /etc/make.conf:

```
# for vim
.if ${.CURDIR}=="/usr/ports/editors/vim"
WITH_OPTIONS="yes"
.endif
```

In /var/db/ports/vim/options:

```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for vim-7.3.121
_OPTIONS_READ=vim-7.3.121
WITHOUT_PERL=true
WITHOUT_PYTHON=true
WITHOUT_RUBY=true
WITHOUT_TCL=true
WITHOUT_LUA=true
WITHOUT_LANG=true
WITHOUT_CSCOPE=true
WITHOUT_EXUBERANT_CTAGS=true
WITH_X11=true
WITHOUT_X11_ONLY=true
WITHOUT_XTERM_SAVE=true
WITHOUT_ATHENA=true
WITHOUT_GTK2=true
WITH_GNOME2=true
WITHOUT_MOTIF=true
```


----------



## fender0107401 (May 24, 2011)

I have to say sorry, I didn't google this problem before.

I think this problem is not FreeBSD-related, because it was found in other Unix-like system too.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2011)

Check the settings for gnome-terminal. The additional text in the title is added by it.


----------

